# [UTF-8] Jakie programy nie działają, jakie działają

## rofro

Postaram się rozpocząć taki zbiorczy wątek i go w miarę czasu edytować.

Poniżej powstanie lista programów które nie działają, poniżej które działają z instrukcjami jak uzyskać ich działanie. Jeszcze nie mam systemu na utf-8 ale się przymierzam. Mam nadzieję, że ten wątek pomoże też innym.

Gdzie się nie da

pisanie na forums.gentoo.org (na razie), Ankieta

montowanie jfs na utf-8?

Nie działają

Pliki torrent które w nazwach mają utf-8

gnucash

gmplayer 1 2, ale można włączyć flagę wykrywającą kodowanie napisów

Nazwy plików w UTF-8, wypalone na CD, czytane na Windows

Działają

vim Kodowanie dokumentow oraz Zapisywanie wszystkich plików w wybranym kodowaniu, vim (utf) + mutt (iso)

nano

java tytuły okien

links

irssi

Evolution<->Pilot-link

Subversion - messages

Windowmaker

latex

fluxbox menu

acroread

NTFS

man

xorg

SciTE 1 2

xmms ale nie wszystkim działa

jak submount nie działa to spróbuj cifs lub użyj sztuczki

mc - nasz z portage powinien działać, chociaż jest bug, tylko kompilować z flagami unicode -ncures

openoffice

apache (w /etc/apache2/httpd.conf zakomentować linię #AddDefaultCharset aby można było używać różnych kodowań dla stron)

http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software_2fIrcClients

terminale

xterm

rxvt-unicode

app-i18n/jfbterm

Problem z UTF-8 i konsolą (wina kernela w dead keys)

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2490016.html#2490016

When UNICODE is set to yes in rc.conf, Gentoo now automatically sets all terminals in UTF-8 mode, and also seemingly adds the -u parameter to KEYMAP, which used to be done by the user as well.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=95648#c3

Because baselayout now sets UNICODE="yes" in /etc/rc.conf if you have unicode in

your use flags.

es_ES@euro work better than es_ES.utf8@euro?

It could be that es_ES defaults to UTF-8 when unicode support is enabled

Terminale na freshmeat.net

mysql

mysql

konwersja bazy na utf-8

http://dev.mysql.com/doc/mysql/en/charset-unicode.html

REGEXP / RLIKE are not multi-byte safe.

http://dev.mysql.com/tech-resources/articles/4.1/unicode.html

MySQL and UTF8: troubles?

Unicode Character Sets

wymuszanie kodowania

perl

http://www.perl.com/pub/a/2000/04/whatsnew.html#Unicode_Perl_goes_internationa

http://perl-xml.sourceforge.net/faq/#encoding_common

Perl, Unicode and i18N FAQ

Unicode-processing issues in Perl and how to cope with it

ISO / UTF-8 Conversion

python

Unicode in Python

Python unicode how-to

How to Use UTF-8 with Python

Detect encoding in XML

Dive Into Python

php

PHP Multibyte String Functions

http://pl.php.net/mbstring po polsku

Try multi-byte string module. It can detect encoding and convert one from another.

PHP + Unicode

detect encoding

Multi-lingual character encoding in PHP forms

Do wyjaśnienia

emerge localepurge

unicode_start 1 2

font sever (server?)

loadkeys at boot

UTF-8 czy utf-8 czy utf8

UTF8 czy utf8, glibc obsługuje zapis utf8, app-i18n/jfbterm UTF-8, X-org UTF-8

UTF-8 is the same as .utf8 for glibc, but not for all libraries. Your locale environment variables should be set to xx_XX.UTF-8, not xx_XX.utf8. 

Since for glibc, utf8 and UTF-8 are identical, locale -a chooses one style to display this. It happens to choose .utf8.

flaga immqt-bc dająca wsparcie unicode dla aplikacji qt?

montowanie partycji fat

utf8=yes czy codepage?

/etc/gtkrc.*

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-1139397.html#1139397

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-1142054.html#1142054

ucs fonts

http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~mgk25/ucs-fonts.html

Do przeczytania

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/guide-localization.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/utf-8.xml

HOWTO - Podręcznik Lokalizacji Gentoo

HOWTO: Using UTF-8 on Gentoo (edited)

Polskie czcionki true type w apletach Javy

http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Unicode-HOWTO.html

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Make_your_system_use_unicode/utf-8

plik do testów unicode http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~mgk25/ucs/examples/UTF-8-demo.txt

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Utf-8

Survival guide to i18n

http://macromates.com/blog/archives/2005/09/18/handling-encodings-utf-8/

http://www.digitalmediaminute.com/reference/entity/index.php

http://www.codeguru.com/Cpp/misc/misc/multi-lingualsupport/article.php/c10451/

XMLHTTPRequest and funky characters

Software Internationalization Under Linux and UNIX

Encode your XML documents in UTF-8

Ruby on rails

Unicode�s dirty little secret

http://www.hmug.org/man/3/Unicode::Normalize.php

PHP and Unicode: A Love at Fifth Sight

http://www.unicode.org/

http://www.unicode.org/standard/translations/polish.html

Może się przydać Korean Keyboard Support

scim na gentoo

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Create_an_UTF-8_enabled_system

http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Speak_Your_Language

http://uim.freedesktop.org Wprowadzanie znaków z innych jezyków, np. chiński, koreański, japoński i inne

http://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~zf/id3iconv/ konwersja tagów id3 do unicode

http://gentoo-portage.com/app-text/convmv portage

http://j3e.de/linux/convmv/man/ dokumentacja

 - zmienia nazwy plików (nie zawartość), katalogów z jednego kodowania  w inne np.

aby zobaczyć które pliki bedą przekonwertowane:

```
convmv -f original_encoding -t target_encoding -r /path/to/files
```

aby przekonwertować dodajemy przełącznik --notest

```
convmv -f original_encoding -t target_encoding -r --notest /path/to/files
```

http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software_2fBMP wyjaśnienie BMP - Basic Multilingual Plane

http://www.freedesktop.org/Software/utf-8 projekt na freedesktop.org propagujący unicode

Arial Unicode MS. It has about 55000 characters

Enabling Japanese

EDIT: 27.09.2005 

1. info o działającym SsciTE i xmms od psycepa

2. dodany xterm

3. do wyjaśnienia "utf8 czy UTF8"

4. cifs zamiast submount

5. link do ankiety - unicode na forum

6. link do wikipedii

7. dodana podkategoria mysql i rozbudowany

8. do przeczytania unicode w perlu

9. php multi-byte functions

10. python unicode how-to

11. sekcja perla

EDIT: 28.09.2005

1. Lord_Raven podał konfig z którym działa SciTE

2. Argasek podał informację o nowej fladze dla mplayera enca

3. psycepa, szolek i Lord_Raven wyjaśniają sprawę mc

4. dodany openoffice, rxvt-unicode, app-i18n/jfbterm

5. problem z konsolą na UTF-8

6. Nazwy plików na CD pod Windowsem

7. Sztuczka dla smb

8. W rozdziale terminale dodane trochę o fladze unicode , oraz es_ES@euro work better than es_ES.utf8@euro, terminalach na freshmeat.net

9. Do przeczytania Korean Keyboard Support

10. Nowa flaga immqt-bc

11. scim w dziale Do przeczytania

12. vim (utf) + mutt (iso)

13. Kolejny wątek do UTF-8 czy utf-8

EDIT:29.09.2005

1. Dodany wątek dla nano

2. Dodane dwa linki do gentoo-wiki

EDIT:03.10.2005

1. Ustawienia dla apache

EDIT:01.01.2006

1.Dodany link do unicode.org po polsku od psycepa

2.uim.freedesktop.org

3.montowanie jfs na utf-8?

4.id3 do unicode

5.convmv

6.locale -a, a ustawienia?

7.montowanie partycji fat?

8./etc/gtkrc*?

9.ucs fonts?

10.irc clients

11.BMP - Basic Multilingual Plane

12.unicode na freedesktop.org

13.Arial Unicode MS

14.Enabling Japanese

15.Irssi recode http://wiki.gentoo.pl/wiki/Recode_w_irssi

----------

## Riklaunim

nie wszystkie programy są zdolne kodować w unicode. Jeżeli pakiet nie ma flagi unicode i nie wyświetla poprawnie kodowania w utf-8 to może rzeczywiście "nie móc" tego robić.

----------

## c2p

 *rofro wrote:*   

> Nie działają
> 
> links2
> 
> irssi

 

A to jakaś nowość, bo w podręczniku jest napisane:

```
Irssi ma pełne wsparcie dla UTF-8, wymaga tylko ustawienia opcji przez użytkownika.
```

```
(Dla linksa należy wyedytować ~/.links/links.cfg oraz dodać następujący wiersz)

terminal "xterm" 0 1 0 us-ascii utf-8
```

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## Mroofka

fajny watek idealny dla mnie :p... 

Ja bym dodał do listy gmplayer ktory po przejscu na UTF-8 stracil polowe menu a dokladnie wszystkie opcje gdzie byly polskie znaki... zastanawiam sie czy da sie to odratowac czy zainstalowac gmplayera in eanglish  :Sad:  w xmms chociarz coś widać...

Pozdrawiam

----------

## rofro

działa ci xmms w utf-8?

----------

## univac^

Irssi jak najbardziej ma wsparcie dla utf8  :Smile: 

----------

## Mroofka

w xmms mam menu ale zamist "ł" mam "))"  :Smile: 

W gmplayer to zupełnie straciłem menu tzn cos jest ale połowy napisów nie widać ... tych w których występują poslkie literki

Pozdrawiamj

----------

## psycepa

scite da sie zrobic z utf-8

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-379785-highlight-scite+utf8.html

edit 

xmms tez najwyrazniej sie da, sam nie mialem ale znalzlem pare postow ludzi ktorym to sie udalo, np:

 *Quote:*   

> I have this in my /etc/locales.build 
> 
> en_US/ISO-8859-1 
> 
> en_US.UTF-8/UTF-8 
> ...

 

cytat za https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-309533-highlight-xmms+utf8.html

edit2:

tutaj jest jeszcze artykul o unicode i xmms, tyle szumu wokol tego utf-8 ze moze sam sie tym zajme  :Wink: 

----------

## Lord_Raven

hmm a moze by tak popelnic jakis artykul na wiki z poradami dla wszystkich wyzej wymienionych programow

----------

## rofro

właściwie to już jest taki na gentoo-wiki, przejrzyj linki.

chciałem się tutaj bardziej skoncentrować na forum. później można oczywiście to przenieść na gentoo-wiki.

----------

## Lord_Raven

 *rofro wrote:*   

> właściwie to już jest taki na gentoo-wiki, przejrzyj linki.

 

Tak wiem ze jest, niemniej jednak zbiór zunikodowanych programow jest tam ubogi. No i chodziło mi o nasza rodzima wiki, ktora to niedawno powstala.

----------

## smyq

http://www.unicode.org/

----------

## argasek

Co do konwersji kodowania w locie (w MPlayer) służy do tego biblioteka ENCA, zainteresowanych odsyłam do mojego zgłoszenia buga #106892.

----------

## Lord_Raven

jesli chodzi o mc i jego problemy z utf8, to znalazlem w necie takowe zdanie:

 *Quote:*   

> Z tego co czytałem, to wersja 4.6.1 ma poprawiać jakie inne bugi,
> 
> a 4.7 ma mieć wreszcie rozwišzany problem locale opartych na UTF-8.

 

pochodzi to z jakiejs debianowej listy, tak wiec nie tylko my mamy z tym problem

a tutaj potwierdzenie:

https://savannah.gnu.org/bugs/?func=detailitem&item_id=7936

----------

## szolek

Akurat mc ten z portage to ma się dobrze na utf-8.

Jakby kto miał problemy to wystarczy emergnąć mc i ncurses z flagą unicode.

Jeszcze tak:

Nie działa aterm, który ma przeźroczystość w odróżnieniu od xterma. Za to można emergnąć uxrvt i korzystać jak z aterma.

----------

## Lord_Raven

 *szolek wrote:*   

> Akurat mc ten z portage to ma się dobrze na utf-8.
> 
> Jakby kto miał problemy to wystarczy emergnąć mc i ncurses z flagą unicode.

 

dziwne bo u mnie sie wykrzacza  :Sad: 

mc mam skompilowanego z flagami: gpm, ncurses, nls, pam, unicode

natomiast ncurses: gpm i unicode[/code]

----------

## psycepa

nie jestem pewien czy nls i unicode sie nie gryza przypadkiem

a w links obsluguje ci utf-8 ?

edit

znalazlem jeszcze to(mozna by dodac do linkow (dla noobow:))):

http://www.unicode.org/standard/translations/polish.html

----------

## Lord_Raven

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> nie jestem pewien czy nls i unicode sie nie gryza przypadkiem

 

dzieki za podpowiedz. problem jednak nie byl z flagš nls (po jej wylaczeniu traci sie lokalizacje), a z flagš ncurses. usunałem ja i mam polskie znaczki  :Smile:  dzieki

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> a w links obsluguje ci utf-8 ?

 

tak links dziala ładnie

----------

